# Anyone else want to lose weight before TTC?



## CarlyP

Hello all, I have been wanting about baby for a while now, I have 2 beautiful children already, but wish to add to my brood :)

I want to lose weight beforehand though, with my 1st I gained 4 stone, and never managed to lose it, with my 2nd I gained 15lb, but, weighed less when I had her.

I have lost 3 stone and 1lb so far through slimming world, and I would like to lose an extra 2 stone before TTC so it may be a long WTT!

Anyone else?


----------



## hani85

Hi 
I also wanna lose weight before ttc. I put on 2 stones with my daughter, which I lost soon after, but somehow its crept up again in the last year. Have a goal of 10kg by ttc date in jan. 
Good luck with ur weight loss


----------



## crayoncrittle

Would love to lose 15kg. Realistically though 10 would be fine! That will take me down to 70kg, my pre-wedding, pre-miscarriages weight. One of my friends gave me a list of some healthy meals to make. Just have to get the motivation to actually start making them. I've lost my passion! :(


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm in the process of losing weight to help regulate my cycles ready for ttc. 17lb down and af is here for the first time in quite a while :happydance:


----------



## lauraloo24

I've got to lose weight before TTC our 1st. Have lost 1st 5lb with SW, still got another 3st to go! But as soon as the weight is off then its all systems go! xx


----------



## Reidfidleir

I would like to. I was 140 lbs when I got pregnant (not my ideal weight) and gained 23 lbs. I lost the weight in two weeks after the birth but now I'm up to 150! How did that happen??
I definitely want to lose some before I ttc again. I do cut calories but it doesn't seem to help. I need to be more active. 
My wedding weight was 117 but that is neither realistic nor the healthiest weight either. I think a good range is 125-135 for me. 125 ideal 135 more realistic.


----------



## wish_a_wish

Reidfidleir said:


> I would like to. I was 140 lbs when I got pregnant (not my ideal weight) and gained 23 lbs. I lost the weight in two weeks after the birth but now I'm up to 150! How did that happen??
> I definitely want to lose some before I ttc again. I do cut calories but it doesn't seem to help. I need to be more active.
> My wedding weight was 117 but that is neither realistic nor the healthiest weight either. I think a good range is 125-135 for me. 125 ideal 135 more realistic.

This is very similar to my ideal weight... I've been around 140 for a long time until ~2 months ago...
I've cut out major carb sources (rice, bread, pasta) from my diet (I sometimes cheat on weekends) and have managed to stay around 134 for a couple weeks now... We are actively TTC, but I am hoping that I can be ~125 when we actually conceive


----------



## CarlyP

It's good to see I'm not alone then :) 

Good luck to you all as well, its the only thing that keeps me not reaching for chocolate and crisps, I keep thinking if you eat that then it'll be longer!


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> It's good to see I'm not alone then :)
> 
> Good luck to you all as well, its the only thing that keeps me not reaching for chocolate and crisps, I keep thinking if you eat that then it'll be longer!

I did exactly this last night, it was an emotional day and we'd actually got a bag of sweets in ready to seperate into bags for halloween and I was so close to opening them, but it was the thought of ttc that stopped me. So instead I ended up with some cereal and then later on scrambled egg on toast :D


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> It's good to see I'm not alone then :)
> 
> Good luck to you all as well, its the only thing that keeps me not reaching for chocolate and crisps, I keep thinking if you eat that then it'll be longer!
> 
> I did exactly this last night, it was an emotional day and we'd actually got a bag of sweets in ready to seperate into bags for halloween and I was so close to opening them, but it was the thought of ttc that stopped me. So instead I ended up with some cereal and then later on scrambled egg on toast :DClick to expand...

Good for you!

It is a hard, I hate the term 'On a diet' makes me crave so much more, so I call it a 'Lifestyle change'


----------



## babyfever21

I actually had to gain weight
either way, it stinks.


----------



## lauraloo24

babyfever21 said:


> I actually had to gain weight
> either way, it stinks.

Sometimes i think that can be even harder than losing weight! x


----------



## jessicasmum

I set a goal of getting under 30 BMI before I start TTC again, I know this will still class me as over weight but takes me out of the obese category and I can still carry on dieting while TTC.
I have lost 15 pounds so far but should of been a bigger loss as I had an awful week last week and gained back 3 pounds instead of losing :blush:
Only 9 weeks left until Christmas so need to knuckle down and see where I am at then, hopefully we get to start TTC on Christmas day FX


----------



## MellyH

Yes, Christmas (and before that, Thanksgiving!) is looming in my mind.

I'm down about 15lbs from when I started losing weight two years ago. It's been slooooow but pretty steady. Well now that I think about it it has kind of stalled in the last 6 months! But I am running more and trying to pay attention to what I eat. So hopefully it will start nudging down again.

I'm not sure what my 'ideal' weight is. I think another 10lbs down would have me back to my early 20's weight (I'm 31 now) which would be nice.


----------



## BeachyFeelin

Ideally I would have loved to lose 30lbs before having children. Wish I could say the reason I haven't yet is because of any other reason than....well, I love food. 

I don't think i'm horribly overweight. But the last time I went to the Dr. she even suggested I lose a few so....

I have tried every diet out there, but it just doesn't work for me. And I don't have a whole lot of time to commit to working out. 

I was just talking to my friend who did Jenny Craig and has lost about 35lbs (within this last year) and might look into that. Since my issue is really CONTROL. I snack too much. And eat when i'm bored, sad, stressed. 

I'm worried I'd pay for a program and just cheat all the time.

Anyone have pointers? What works for you?


----------



## wish_a_wish

EmmyReece said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> It's good to see I'm not alone then :)
> 
> Good luck to you all as well, its the only thing that keeps me not reaching for chocolate and crisps, I keep thinking if you eat that then it'll be longer!
> 
> I did exactly this last night, it was an emotional day and we'd actually got a bag of sweets in ready to seperate into bags for halloween and I was so close to opening them, but it was the thought of ttc that stopped me. So instead I ended up with some cereal and then later on scrambled egg on toast :DClick to expand...

You're such an inspiration! I wish I'd logged on before I went through a box of chocolate this evening!! Good for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

wish_a_wish said:


> You're such an inspiration! I wish I'd logged on before I went through a box of chocolate this evening!! Good for you!!:thumbup:

:blush:

honestly you wouldn't have said that the week before just before af was starting, I was so off plan :dohh:


----------



## spicyorange

I have a theory on why it's extra hard when wtt, I think subconsciously because I want to be pregnant and have a pregnant bump my subconscious wants me to be fat so I feel and look like it's a bump. I lost 2st and I'd like to lose another 1/2st but Iv hit a wall and it's like I psychologically can't go any further.


----------



## spicyorange

I have a theory on why it's extra hard when wtt, I think subconsciously because I want to be pregnant and have a pregnant bump my subconscious wants me to be fat so I feel and look like it's a bump. I lost 2st and I'd like to lose another 1/2st but Iv hit a wall and it's like I psychologically can't go any further.


----------



## CarlyP

BeachyFeelin said:


> Ideally I would have loved to lose 30lbs before having children. Wish I could say the reason I haven't yet is because of any other reason than....well, I love food.
> 
> I don't think i'm horribly overweight. But the last time I went to the Dr. she even suggested I lose a few so....
> 
> I have tried every diet out there, but it just doesn't work for me. And I don't have a whole lot of time to commit to working out.
> 
> I was just talking to my friend who did Jenny Craig and has lost about 35lbs (within this last year) and might look into that. Since my issue is really CONTROL. I snack too much. And eat when i'm bored, sad, stressed.
> 
> I'm worried I'd pay for a program and just cheat all the time.
> 
> Anyone have pointers? What works for you?

Have you tried Slimming World recently? Their extra easy plan is brilliant!


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm doing slimming world and can't recommend it enough


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> I'm doing slimming world and can't recommend it enough

It is great isn't it, are you doing extra easy as well?


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> It is great isn't it, are you doing extra easy as well?

I was doing, but I'm having trouble with my 1/3 superfree so I'm going to be trying red days this week :)


----------



## LittleMinx

I am hoping to shed another 14lb by the time we start TTC at the end of December. But thats a tad ambitious, so anything lost will be a bonus and i'll carry on whilst TTC. Since Feb 2012 i've lost nearly 3 stone (slow and steady right ;) ) 

Good luck girls xx


----------



## BeachyFeelin

I've never heard of Slimming World but will look into it today! Thanks!! :) for some reason that just gave me a spring in my step! lol


----------



## CarlyP

BeachyFeelin said:


> I've never heard of Slimming World but will look into it today! Thanks!! :) for some reason that just gave me a spring in my step! lol

They have a website, so easy to follow :)


----------



## MellyH

Well I've gone totally off the bandwagon today, I hurt my calf running yesterday and it's like I am doubling down on the consequences by also eating all the chocolate I can get my grubby hands on and not being able to work it off! Sigh.


----------



## CarlyP

MellyH said:


> Well I've gone totally off the bandwagon today, I hurt my calf running yesterday and it's like I am doubling down on the consequences by also eating all the chocolate I can get my grubby hands on and not being able to work it off! Sigh.

Don't worry we all have our 'Off' days! Just get back on it today and don't let it ruin the rest of your week. x


----------



## MellyH

I went down to the gym this morning and did 30 minutes of pilates and 30 minutes of upper-body weights - just trying to avoid using my calf! Trying to rest it while still getting something of a workout in.


----------



## EmmyReece

MellyH said:


> I went down to the gym this morning and did 30 minutes of pilates and 30 minutes of upper-body weights - just trying to avoid using my calf! Trying to rest it while still getting something of a workout in.

that sounds like a really good idea :D that's dedication right there


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm losing weight before TTC. 
I've got PCOS and had been bigger most of my 20s :( My weight has been in the 12st-13st range for a while and when I got pregnant I was 13st 9lbs. I went down to 13st 5lbs in my first trimester and eventually finished at 14st 2lbs when I gave birth and the day after was 13st 5lbs again. I've been in the 13st range since and only recently managed to shift some weight. I'm currently 12st 10lbs and would like to be below 12st 7lbs when I TTC#2 but am not holding off because of weight. I know I was lucky last time to only put on the weight of the baby and hope I'm that lucky again! 
Currently what's been helping me is to have my 'dinner'/hot meal in the middle of the day and have sandwiches/cereal in the evening, and also exercising more.


----------



## babydino

I am trying to lose weight for our wedding and ttc. Following slimming world and I am loving it, I don't feel like I'm dieting and I'm never hungry but the weight is still coming off, I started at 13st 1 (mid August) and my target is under 11st 7lb by July. So far it's looking like it will happen, I am already at around 12st 7lb :D good luck to everyone.


----------



## CarlyP

It's nice to see so many in the same boat :)

I had a chat with OH last night and agreed that once I get to 12 stone (25lb away) then we will start TTC, but I will remain on slimming world and still try to lose/maintain the extra. 

I have been so big for so long that I have forgotten when I felt comfy with my size :(


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> It's nice to see so many in the same boat :)
> 
> I had a chat with OH last night and agreed that once I get to 12 stone (25lb away) then we will start TTC, but I will remain on slimming world and still try to lose/maintain the extra.
> 
> I have been so big for so long that I have forgotten when I felt comfy with my size :(

that's what I love about slimming world, that you can still follow it when pregnant and breastfeeding :happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> It's nice to see so many in the same boat :)
> 
> I had a chat with OH last night and agreed that once I get to 12 stone (25lb away) then we will start TTC, but I will remain on slimming world and still try to lose/maintain the extra.
> 
> I have been so big for so long that I have forgotten when I felt comfy with my size :(
> 
> that's what I love about slimming world, that you can still follow it when pregnant and breastfeeding :happydance:Click to expand...

I know! Me too, there is a lady in my class that is about 6 months and she is doing great! Don't know what extra she has to have I know she gets more 'A' choice though for her calcium in take.


----------



## Abii

Hey there:hi: I also gained alot during my pregnancy(70lbs:wacko:) and since have lost about 35-40lbs of it but I have tons of loose skin so Im going to work on toning and losing alittle more weight before ttc. My goal is to be around 140 which is less then I was even pre-pregnancy(I was 145 before) its a hard goal but Im pretty determined so here's to hoping:thumbup: goodluck to you all:hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Abii said:


> Hey there:hi: I also gained alot during my pregnancy(70lbs:wacko:) and since have lost about 35-40lbs of it but I have tons of loose skin so Im going to work on toning and losing alittle more weight before ttc. My goal is to be around 140 which is less then I was even pre-pregnancy(I was 145 before) its a hard goal but Im pretty determined so here's to hoping:thumbup: goodluck to you all:hugs:

Hello!


----------



## LittleMinx

Hiya girls..

My problem is that with the cold weather coming I want really hearty comfort food.. I always gain in winter and then shed it in summer. I have got to come up with a plan.

xx


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> Hiya girls..
> 
> My problem is that with the cold weather coming I want really hearty comfort food.. I always gain in winter and then shed it in summer. I have got to come up with a plan.
> 
> xx

Do you have a slow cooker?

You can make all sorts in it, stews, curries, chilli's the list goes on, I love mine!


----------



## LittleMinx

Yeah I do, but I get bored as I seem to always make the same things.. Might look into new healthier recipes. This morning has started well, I weighed out my cereal (fruit & fibre) and I am planning on a cuppa soup for lunch. Maybe some fruit for snacking. 

Thanks hun xx


----------



## EmmyReece

LittleMinx said:


> Yeah I do, but I get bored as I seem to always make the same things.. Might look into new healthier recipes. This morning has started well, I weighed out my cereal (fruit & fibre) and I am planning on a cuppa soup for lunch. Maybe some fruit for snacking.
> 
> Thanks hun xx

Search for the sticky chicken recipe on the slimming world website, we add chinese 5 spice to it and it's just like the sauce on spare ribs, so, so yummy and you just need to syn the honey that you use :happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

Gosh that sounds amazing... thank you x


----------



## EmmyReece

LittleMinx said:


> Gosh that sounds amazing... thank you x

we've used it with chicken, beef and pork so it's really versatile :D


----------



## LittleMinx

Whats everyone's lunch plans today? :munch:

I've just had a ham & mayo (light) wholemeal sandwich with a bag of hula hoops.

:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

I grabbed some marmite on toast as I forgot to sort lunch out before we came down to my mum's, so think I will make a big veggie omlette for dinner tonight :)


----------



## CarlyP

I had quorn sausages, mushrooms and beans.

Having oven baked meatballs for tea!


----------



## Abii

CarlyP said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Hey there:hi: I also gained alot during my pregnancy(70lbs:wacko:) and since have lost about 35-40lbs of it but I have tons of loose skin so Im going to work on toning and losing alittle more weight before ttc. My goal is to be around 140 which is less then I was even pre-pregnancy(I was 145 before) its a hard goal but Im pretty determined so here's to hoping:thumbup: goodluck to you all:hugs:
> 
> Hello!Click to expand...

Hello:flower: how are you?


----------



## EmmyReece

back on it 10000% today lol, think food is going to pan out like this

Breakfast - currently munching my way through a tub of strawberries
Lunch - ham cheese and tomato toastie on wholemeal bread
Snack - bag of cinnamon grahams to go
Dinner - chicken stir fry (without the noodles) and some stir fry sauce
Snack - think I'm going to treat myself to a milky hot chocolate :D


----------



## LittleMinx

Good meal plan chick :)

My day started with 2 slices of wholemeal toast with marg... Lunch is either soup or a sandwich, and tea tonight i'm thinking spag bol with lean mince and wholemeal pasta. My treat will be a gingerbread latte :blush: 

Had a cheeky weigh this morning (as you do!) and i'm a pound down so far this week... 2 and a bit more and i'm in the next stone bracket :happydance: 

xx


----------



## CarlyP

Great menu's ladies!

I aren't a morning eater, so I tend to have a large lunch (usually a cooked breakfast) then a late large tea, we are having beef stew tonight from one of my SW recipe books!

All those little pounds count toward our TTC goal :) 

My weigh in is tonight so fingers crossed :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Good luck at WI hun xx

Gosh i got so hungry just now, so i'm sat eating some dried fruit :) 

x


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> Good luck at WI hun xx
> 
> Gosh i got so hungry just now, so i'm sat eating some dried fruit :)
> 
> x

Thank you x


----------



## EmmyReece

Good luck for tonight CarlyP :)

Well done on the extra lb down LittleMinx :D

I don't weigh in until monday, though that will depend on how I feel as if I put too much pressure on myself I end up weighing almost everyday :dohh:


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> Good luck for tonight CarlyP :)
> 
> Well done on the extra lb down LittleMinx :D
> 
> I don't weigh in until monday, though that will depend on how I feel as if I put too much pressure on myself I end up weighing almost everyday :dohh:

Thanks!

I weigh every morning :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I weigh every morning :dohh:

I was doing as well, but then getting way too worked up if for some reason the numbers hadn't gone done :dohh: So I hid the scales and have been doing loads better since then with not putting so much pressure on myself


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

I've decided just now that if I try to tone up my abs and glutes I can be preoccupied until TTC time and will look better too! haha My goal is to lose inches but about 5lb would be good too.


----------



## spicyorange

I'm struggling with this atm. I lost 2st ready to ttc in Jan 14 but web had to delay a tad and I have another st I'd like to lose but I'm going yo at the moment, I can't get myself motivated to lose any with over a year to go and I comfort eat when I'm bored, miserable or its winter and I have ask the at the moment. 0 motivation.


----------



## LittleMinx

Wnt2beAMom said:


> I've decided just now that if I try to tone up my abs and glutes I can be preoccupied until TTC time and will look better too! haha My goal is to lose inches but about 5lb would be good too.

I don't think I have a chance of toning up, 3 c-sections have made sure of that. :haha: x



spicyorange said:


> I'm struggling with this atm. I lost 2st ready to ttc in Jan 14 but web had to delay a tad and I have another st I'd like to lose but I'm going yo at the moment, I can't get myself motivated to lose any with over a year to go and I comfort eat when I'm bored, miserable or its winter and I have ask the at the moment. 0 motivation.

I find motivation is my biggest problem, trying to be good this week and so far so good. Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

CarlyP said:


> My weigh in is tonight so fingers crossed :)

How did it go hun? :flower:


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> My weigh in is tonight so fingers crossed :)
> 
> How did it go hun? :flower:Click to expand...

Half a pound off! Still a loss, plus I lost 5.5lb last week so has to even out I guess!

Little bit closer to my goal :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Well done chick x 6lb in 2 weeks is fantastic x


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning ladies...

It seems my days of waiting are over, we have decided to TTC now :happydance: I am going to continue with trying to loose weight, so hope you don't mind me sticking around in this thread with you?

x


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> Morning ladies...
> 
> It seems my days of waiting are over, we have decided to TTC now :happydance: I am going to continue with trying to loose weight, so hope you don't mind me sticking around in this thread with you?
> 
> x

WooHoo!!

Of course you can stick around!

Sending lots of :dust: your way!! x


----------



## LittleMinx

Thank you hun x


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: definitely stick around :D


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: well done on the loss CarlyP :D as long as it goes down that's the main thing :D


----------



## LittleMinx

Thank you :hugs:

I've had one of those mornings where i'm just not that hungry.. Had 1 slice of wholemeal toast with honey and that filled me up. Lunch is more than likely going to be scrambled eggs.

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Don't force yourself to eat if you're not hungry, I'm sure it'll even itself out later on in the day :)

I've had a bowl of porridge with some berries chucked on top and I'm going to finally get round to making that stir fry for lunch that I've been on about :rofl:


----------



## CarlyP

I don't eat in a morning, I never have time, I usually have 'brunch' around 11am then that does me until tea!

What are your plans for Halloween? We are having a little tea party, going to make cupcakes with the kids but I will not eat them!!!!


----------



## LittleMinx

No plans here, my DS has ASD and sensory disorder. So people dressed up and all the stuff that goes with Halloween scare him too much. So just a normal day and a night of hiding from trick or treaters :(


----------



## EmmyReece

We've done some bags in case we get any trick or treaters, but other than that it's going to be a night in front of the tv I think. I'm going to cook a nice meal (slimming world kfc chicken, rice and salad) as hubby has been on nights for the past 2 nights


----------



## LittleMinx

Have either of you tried the diet coke chicken? I've seen the video of the guy making it and it looks nice, but the thought of cooking with coke just seems a bit odd :lol:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yeah I made it last time I did slimming world and it's quite nice :D

I'm going to try mixing in chinese 5 spice next time I make it to see if it turns out similar to that sticky chicken recipe


----------



## CarlyP

I haven't tried that how do you make it?? Also the KFC chicken, does it taste like the real deal?!


----------



## LittleMinx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPlL28z8Cgs

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/slimming-eats-kfc-style-feast#.UnJALvm-2So

It doesn't taste exactly the same, but pretty close :)

I don't soak the chicken in milk, I dip it in egg and then roll in the herbs and spices mixture, also I use dry smash instead of bread as I normally use my hexb during the day


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPlL28z8Cgs
> 
> xx

Yum! I am definitely trying that this week! Might try it with wraps :)


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/slimming-eats-kfc-style-feast#.UnJALvm-2So
> 
> It doesn't taste exactly the same, but pretty close :)
> 
> I don't soak the chicken in milk, I dip it in egg and then roll in the herbs and spices mixture, also I use dry smash instead of bread as I normally use my hexb during the day

Also trying this lol!

I miss KFC so much!


----------



## EmmyReece

If you go on www.slimmingeats.com there's quite a few recipes on there, I got loads of food inspiration yesterday :happydance:

I seriously love slimming world, I made the magic pancakes this morning with a side of mixed berries and it was so delicious :D


----------



## Caite

Hi

I want to lose a couple of stone before TTC. I'm going to start swimming again soon, and am going to take my dogs to agility, so that should be some exercise.

But, I never know what to cook. I'm not a bad cook; I cook my mum and sister a bunch of things to freeze at their house. But, I live on my own and have only a small fridge and tiny freezer so can't freeze much. So I don't tend to cook for myself at home.

Does anyone have any suggestions of things which cook easily for one? I eat any veg etc but I don't like eggs (as eggs - they're good in cakes!) or red meat, so that kind of limits my options.


----------



## EmmyReece

Pasta salads could work as you could chuck in whatever you like, or even pasta bakes with a tomato based sauce?


----------



## Caite

I could try those, thank you


----------



## LittleMinx

Hiya girls :wave:

Well today has been a total fail! Started with peanut butter on 50/50 toast. Then i wasn't hungry at lunch.. a while later i scoffed a bag of hula hoops and a mini mars bar, and just now ate a bowl of coco pops :blush: .. Having omelette for tea I think.

Tomorrow is a new day and a new attitude! 

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

LittleMinx said:


> Hiya girls :wave:
> 
> Well today has been a total fail! Started with peanut butter on 50/50 toast. Then i wasn't hungry at lunch.. a while later i scoffed a bag of hula hoops and a mini mars bar, and just now ate a bowl of coco pops :blush: .. Having omelette for tea I think.
> 
> Tomorrow is a new day and a new attitude!
> 
> xx

That's totally it, tomorrow is a new day :hugs: don't beat yourself up, just get back on it tomorrow :) xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Erm......do i see a change in your TTC date? :happydance: So happy for you xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:blush: yep there's been a bit of a change. We're still undecided about whether to go for it in december or ntnp from then onwards as if we get lucky fairly early then I'll be about 27-28 weeks when we go on honeymoon in June, it all depends on what my cycle does and when ov happens as we don't want it to be too late for me to be able to get to Dalyan and back :)


----------



## CarlyP

Minx - Always start a fresh day rather then a fresh week :)

Emmy - Great news on your TTC date, just go with the flow and see how you feel in December :)

As for me, I have had a good couple of days, but I went out last night and had a fair few vodkas, but I am going to be religious with SW the rest of the week so hoping it won't make much of an impact.

Also, I saw my muscle specialist yesterday as I have a type of limb girdle muscular dystrophy, it is very mild at the moment and I am hoping it stays this way and doesn't get any worse, but I spoke to him about our plans for another baby and he told me I should wait a while longer until we find out which type of LGMD I have just in case it can be passed on :(
But it could take years to find out possibly I will never know, I really don't know what to do, my OH just said to carry on with our plan as it is better to give a life then no life at all, but I'm very confused now, its what I want more then anything.

What would you ladies do? xx


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome Caite :)


----------



## EmmyReece

If you possibly will never know, I'd probably go with what your oh says. You feel so strongly about this that it would be such a shame to have to put it on the back burner. I think you and oh should have a long chat and see where you want to go from there :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> If you possibly will never know, I'd probably go with what your oh says. You feel so strongly about this that it would be such a shame to have to put it on the back burner. I think you and oh should have a long chat and see where you want to go from there :hugs:

I think your right, I have to trust my instinct I think.


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> I think your right, I have to trust my instinct I think.

Have your other children been affected by it?


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> I think your right, I have to trust my instinct I think.
> 
> Have your other children been affected by it?Click to expand...

No, but I didn't start showing symptoms until I was 25 x


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: I wish I had the answers for you. We'll be here whatever you decide xx


----------



## LittleMinx

CarlyP said:


> Minx - Always start a fresh day rather then a fresh week :)
> 
> Emmy - Great news on your TTC date, just go with the flow and see how you feel in December :)
> 
> As for me, I have had a good couple of days, but I went out last night and had a fair few vodkas, but I am going to be religious with SW the rest of the week so hoping it won't make much of an impact.
> 
> Also, I saw my muscle specialist yesterday as I have a type of limb girdle muscular dystrophy, it is very mild at the moment and I am hoping it stays this way and doesn't get any worse, but I spoke to him about our plans for another baby and he told me I should wait a while longer until we find out which type of LGMD I have just in case it can be passed on :(
> But it could take years to find out possibly I will never know, I really don't know what to do, my OH just said to carry on with our plan as it is better to give a life then no life at all, but I'm very confused now, its what I want more then anything.
> 
> What would you ladies do? xx

:hugs: ... Its such a personal choice hun and one that you will get right regardless of what you decide as there are no rights and wrongs here. 

My son has ASD and other bits that go with it, we always knew that our risks of another child having it were higher than normal, but it hasn't stopped us. We know what it entails and although we hope the next one doesn't have it we are prepared for it to happen. 

The other thing that we said is, there is always conditions/illnesses etc that are hereditary and if we stopped having children due to these the human race wouldn't exist. I wont lie i know nothing about the condition you have so don't know the ins and outs of how it affects your day to day life.

If it was me i would keep my plans as they are, but make sure i was armed with as much info as possible.

Sorry for the waffle :haha: Always about if you want a chat x


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:hi: sorry been away for a few days but I thought I would give you all alittle update on me, I am already starting to lose some weight!:happydance: I have lost 3lbs since starting my diet, work out and vitamins on Oct 29th and Im feeling great already. I have cut myself down to 2 meals a day with 3 small snacks in-between and I drink all water besides a small soda a day(which is my addiction that Im breaking).
The vitamin I am taking is a natural cleanse vitamin and I also drink a detox tea, I do them both when I first wake up and before I go to bed so far its the only thing that has worked so here's to hoping my goal isn't too far away:thumbup: 
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## LittleMinx

Abii said:


> Hey ladies:hi: sorry been away for a few days but I thought I would give you all alittle update on me, I am already starting to lose some weight!:happydance: I have lost 3lbs since starting my diet, work out and vitamins on Oct 29th and Im feeling great already. I have cut myself down to 2 meals a day with 3 small snacks in-between and I drink all water besides a small soda a day(which is my addiction that Im breaking).
> The vitamin I am taking is a natural cleanse vitamin and I also drink a detox tea, I do them both when I first wake up and before I go to bed so far its the only thing that has worked so here's to hoping my goal isn't too far away:thumbup:
> Hope everyone is doing well

Well done chick that's a great loss x


----------



## Abii

Thank you!! I have tried almost everything and nothing worked like this is working, I feel like its a dream:haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you for your supports ladies, its nice to have others opinions, we are continuing WWT for now and then I will see where we are when I hit my 'mini' target.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies :hi: I have been MIA as I haven't been doing my dieting very well at all :( It has been 6 weeks since I started tomorrow and in the first 3 weeks I lost 18 pounds then the last 3 weeks I have been terrible :( but I weighed myself this morning and I'm still at a loss of 11 pounds so gained 7 back in the 3 weeks.
So I am back on it as of today, only 8 more weeks until we TTC so I am going to knuckle down and lose as much as possible :D

MEAL PLAN FOR TODAY

Breakfast: oats so simple breakfast biscuits, banana and cup of tea (skimmed milk and calorie free sweetener)

Dinner: Ryvitas with Tesco healthy choice sweet chili cottage cheese

Tea: Tesco healthy choice jacket potato with cheese, salad and 2 slices whole meal bread (small pieces 56 calories each)

Snacks/desserts: fat free activa yoghurt and fruit.


----------



## CarlyP

jessicasmum said:


> Hi ladies :hi: I have been MIA as I haven't been doing my dieting very well at all :( It has been 6 weeks since I started tomorrow and in the first 3 weeks I lost 18 pounds then the last 3 weeks I have been terrible :( but I weighed myself this morning and I'm still at a loss of 11 pounds so gained 7 back in the 3 weeks.
> So I am back on it as of today, only 8 more weeks until we TTC so I am going to knuckle down and lose as much as possible :D
> 
> MEAL PLAN FOR TODAY
> 
> Breakfast: oats so simple breakfast biscuits, banana and cup of tea (skimmed milk and calorie free sweetener)
> 
> Dinner: Ryvitas with Tesco healthy choice sweet chili cottage cheese
> 
> Tea: Tesco healthy choice jacket potato with cheese, salad and 2 slices whole meal bread (small pieces 56 calories each)
> 
> Snacks/desserts: fat free activa yoghurt and fruit.

Well done on your weight loss so far :thumbup:

Sounds like a great plan for today, keep it up :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks Carlyp :flower:

Today had same breakfast and dinner and thinking might have for tea: cabbage and leek, 2 quorn burgers (80 calories each) and Tesco's healthy choice mash.

I have over come 2 of my husband's remarks of getting a take away last night and getting dinner from the bakery just, he's doing the dieting also but it's hard when he plants the idea of tempting foods, but at least I resisted lets hope I keep it up. :)


----------



## LittleMinx

Hiya girls. How are we all?

I'm full of a cold but still trying to be good. No breakfast today, but had soup for lunch with 1 slice of wholemeal bread. Might have jackets for tea.

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope you're feeling better soon LittleMinx

Really bad day here food wise, way too much chocolate and crisps :dohh: It's just been a horrendous afternoon, 2 of my mum's dogs got into a fight, which turned into all 6 dogs in the house joining in :dohh: So my brother's gf, myself and another of my mum's carers all had to pile on and separate the 2 that had kicked off, I'm still shaking :rofl:

So back on it tomorrow, going to have a VERY good day

Brekkie - porridge and banana
Lunch - ham, cheese and tomato toastie
Dinner - am thinking ham and mushroom omlette
Snacks - will be fruit and I might treat myself to a light version of an eton mess, not sure yet


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks hun... I'm feeling worse by the hour! Hopefully it will be gone in a few days.

Don't beat yourself up about today, we all have off days :hugs: Tomorrows meal plan looks good. Hope you are ok? xx


----------



## EmmyReece

LittleMinx said:


> Thanks hun... I'm feeling worse by the hour! Hopefully it will be gone in a few days.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up about today, we all have off days :hugs: Tomorrows meal plan looks good. Hope you are ok? xx

Have you got any cold/flu stuff in like lemsip?

Yeah I'm ok, oddly enough I'm not beating myself up about it, which is something I would normally have done.

Can't wait for friday, finally getting my hair cut :happydance:


----------



## LittleMinx

I have read not to take it (lemsip) around ovulation as it affects cm! So plain old paracetamol for me. Think I'm getting ov pains too, so I'm basically falling apart lol. 

Ooh what you having done to your hair?

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

LittleMinx said:


> I have read not to take it (lemsip) around ovulation as it affects cm! So plain old paracetamol for me. Think I'm getting ov pains too, so I'm basically falling apart lol.
> 
> Ooh what you having done to your hair?
> 
> xx

ahhh I didn't know that, but you could try boiling up sugar free lemonade, with some honey and fresh lemon juice in, that might help. I used to do it as lemsip makes me gag and it tastes loads better and definitely soothed my throat.

This is pretty much what I want doing, my hair is too long at the moment to do anything with, so going shorter again is going to be fab :happydance:

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-67oQfKQQpcc/T9kblAudgTI/AAAAAAAAAgw/_BSx4XgNYhY/s1600/235313149249672365_rRG6pNV8_c.jpg


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks hun I'll try that... WOW to the hair, that's gorgeous x


----------



## CarlyP

Hello ladies!

Minx hope your feeling better, lots of vitamin C huni x

Emmy wow to the hair! Woot woo ;)

How have you found bonfire night? My lovely mum made me some pumpkin soup was delish!

Can't wait for weigh in tomorrow all I keep thinking is its an extra bit off toward TTC!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've actually spent the evening in and luckily the dog hasn't been too bad, he's not even barked at the fireworks, though he did tilt his head to one side when there a high pitched squealing one going off :rofl:

I've just changed the bedding on our bed and had a shower, there's nothing better than getting into a freshly made bed when you're all squeaky clean. I've found I'm a bit of a bedding snob, it's got to be super soft or I can't settle at all :dohh:

Ohhh I fancy pancakes again, so think I might do some of the sw ones for brekkie in the morning, though it looks like I'll be using one of the coconut muller lights so hopefully that turns out ok 

Ooohhhh that soup sounds yummy CarlyP. Good luck for weigh in in the morning :D


----------



## LittleMinx

CarlyP said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Minx hope your feeling better, lots of vitamin C huni x
> 
> Emmy wow to the hair! Woot woo ;)
> 
> How have you found bonfire night? My lovely mum made me some pumpkin soup was delish!
> 
> Can't wait for weigh in tomorrow all I keep thinking is its an extra bit off toward TTC!!! :happydance::happydance:

Thank you sweetie x my OH is taking tomorrow off to look after me as I've got worse over the day and can't imagine doing the school run in the morning. Might get him to buy me some pure orange juice. Good luck with weigh in tomorrow xx

Emmy I agree... There is nothing better than fresh sheets xx


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you, it was lovely !


----------



## CMarie

Can I join you ladies? :flower: Losing weight is one of the main reasons why DH & I are holding off on TTC #2. I weigh about 180 lbs right now & would like to lose 60 before getting pregnant. We're planning a home birth for the next babe so I want to be as healthy as possible!


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey CMarie, of course you can join us :hugs:

Urgh! Girls i am so full of a flu bug and feel so so ill... I think this month can be classed as a miss as i am due to ov this weekend! The kids are off to school and i am going to spend the day in bed. 

Good luck tonight Carly :kiss:

xx


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome cmarie :)

Aw minx lots of rest hun :( hope you feel a bit better today xx


----------



## CarlyP

Well I managed to lose 3.5lb, I got my 1.5stone award, club 10 and slimmer of the week! Safe to say I am beaming :) 

Closer and closer ladies!!

How are you all? X


----------



## LittleMinx

Way to go chick! You are doing amazingly.

I'm still feeling shocking :( .. Hope to be on the up tomorrow, but not holding out much hope. xx


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> Way to go chick! You are doing amazingly.
> 
> I'm still feeling shocking :( .. Hope to be on the up tomorrow, but not holding out much hope. xx

Poor you :( are you taking anything to help? Xx


----------



## LittleMinx

CarlyP said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Way to go chick! You are doing amazingly.
> 
> I'm still feeling shocking :( .. Hope to be on the up tomorrow, but not holding out much hope. xx
> 
> Poor you :( are you taking anything to help? XxClick to expand...

I know i'm fed up now :cry: Only taking paracetamol and sleeping lots, kind of better today but still shattered. :flower:


----------



## jessicasmum

:( so fed up with myself, I'm really struggling to get back on track with the dieting. You would think that TTC would be enough motivation to stick to dieting but no. :(

Sorry ladies just on a downer at the moment.


----------



## LittleMinx

jessicasmum said:


> :( so fed up with myself, I'm really struggling to get back on track with the dieting. You would think that TTC would be enough motivation to stick to dieting but no. :(
> 
> Sorry ladies just on a downer at the moment.

:hugs::hugs:

We all have times of no motivation chick.. Don't beat yourself up about it :flower: .. Allow yourself a day of indulgence and then start again xx


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Way to go chick! You are doing amazingly.
> 
> I'm still feeling shocking :( .. Hope to be on the up tomorrow, but not holding out much hope. xx
> 
> Poor you :( are you taking anything to help? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I know i'm fed up now :cry: Only taking paracetamol and sleeping lots, kind of better today but still shattered. :flower:Click to expand...

How's TTC so far?! X


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :( so fed up with myself, I'm really struggling to get back on track with the dieting. You would think that TTC would be enough motivation to stick to dieting but no. :(
> 
> Sorry ladies just on a downer at the moment.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> We all have times of no motivation chick.. Don't beat yourself up about it :flower: .. Allow yourself a day of indulgence and then start again xxClick to expand...

I agree, 1 bad day doesn't equal 1 bad week, get right back on it tomorrow, do you do meal plans? I swear by them I stay on track better when I plan what I'm eating x


----------



## LittleMinx

CarlyP said:


> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleMinx said:
> 
> 
> Way to go chick! You are doing amazingly.
> 
> I'm still feeling shocking :( .. Hope to be on the up tomorrow, but not holding out much hope. xx
> 
> Poor you :( are you taking anything to help? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I know i'm fed up now :cry: Only taking paracetamol and sleeping lots, kind of better today but still shattered. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> How's TTC so far?! XClick to expand...

Badly :dohh: .. We have both had this flu bug so not felt very sexy :lol: Although i think i am going to ov soon... I've become a cervix checker!! :blush: Something i never ever thought i would do, but hey ho i guess the better i know my body, the better chance we have of a BFP. 

:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: I'm about ready to scream, I'm getting to the point where I really dislike my mil.

First she makes a comment about whether I'm actually going to stick to sw this time or not. And then today when we were at the artisan market she decided to shout to me that some marshmallows were fat free in front of a huge group of people :grr:

She's vile. She's always got something bad to say about someone, roll on home time tomorrow night :dohh:


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks ladies :flower: Was on such a downer yesterday but as of last night we are TTC again!!!

The plan is just to BD every other day, no OPKs/charting while continue with dieting/healthy eating.

I'm on cycle day 11 now and last cycle was 42/43 days (hoping cycles get shorter with dieting and vitamins) so will O probably last week in the month if cycle is similar. Not pinning hopes of conceiving straight off any way, I'm just happy to be TTC :D


----------



## jessicasmum

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: I'm about ready to scream, I'm getting to the point where I really dislike my mil.
> 
> First she makes a comment about whether I'm actually going to stick to sw this time or not. And then today when we were at the artisan market she decided to shout to me that some marshmallows were fat free in front of a huge group of people :grr:
> 
> She's vile. She's always got something bad to say about someone, roll on home time tomorrow night :dohh:

Really sorry about your MIL :hugs: Is she always like this? and does she talk like this to everyone?

My MIL pisses me off sometimes with things she says but it's normally things like what we should be doing with the house or that something isn't clean, or things with my daughter like she needs a hair cut etc.... I suppose it's not really that bad but I worry one time I'm having a bad day and she says something I will say something back that I might regret iykwim


----------



## CarlyP

I don't think anyone gets on with their MIL!! Lol.

Minx I hope you feel better when the time comes to BD! 

Heather good luck x


----------



## LittleMinx

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: I'm about ready to scream, I'm getting to the point where I really dislike my mil.
> 
> First she makes a comment about whether I'm actually going to stick to sw this time or not. And then today when we were at the artisan market she decided to shout to me that some marshmallows were fat free in front of a huge group of people :grr:
> 
> She's vile. She's always got something bad to say about someone, roll on home time tomorrow night :dohh:

:hugs: That's awful hun... You are doing fab, so fingers up to the MIL x



jessicasmum said:


> Thanks ladies :flower: Was on such a downer yesterday but as of last night we are TTC again!!!
> 
> The plan is just to BD every other day, no OPKs/charting while continue with dieting/healthy eating.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 11 now and last cycle was 42/43 days (hoping cycles get shorter with dieting and vitamins) so will O probably last week in the month if cycle is similar. Not pinning hopes of conceiving straight off any way, I'm just happy to be TTC :D


:happydance: Good luck hun... I find it scary over in TTC section so will be good to see a familiar name xx



CarlyP said:


> I don't think anyone gets on with their MIL!! Lol.
> 
> Minx I hope you feel better when the time comes to BD!
> 
> Heather good luck x

Thanks hun :flower: Still rough but getting better. We have still managed to :sex: a few times this week :blush: .. Not the most romantic moments of our lives, but all is fair in love and TTC :haha:

xx


----------



## jessicasmum

CarlyP said:


> I don't think anyone gets on with their MIL!! Lol.
> 
> Minx I hope you feel better when the time comes to BD!
> 
> Heather good luck x

Thank you :D


----------



## jessicasmum

Littleminx: Thank you :D I know I was having a nosey over there earlier and I was like :help:


----------



## LittleMinx

Lol.. I totally get you! We'll have to stick together over there xx


----------



## CarlyP

What's it like in TTC?! Can't wait to get over there!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

LittleMinx said:


> Lol.. I totally get you! We'll have to stick together over there xx

You'll get sick of me popping up in all your post over there, I'll be like don't leave me on my own it's scary over there :rofl:


----------



## jessicasmum

CarlyP said:


> What's it like in TTC?! Can't wait to get over there!!!

Just feels a bit daunting at first over there because doesn't feel quite as you can fit in a group as quickly like over here but I guess just give it more time and hope to fit in soon.

Saying that there is 1 post I have joined that some of you ladies who will continue dieting while TTC might want to join, here's the link. :D

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1954677-overweight-ttc.html


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm on that group too. It's a lovely group of people. I'll be posting again properly after this weekend when I'm not so ready to throw the ipad at my mil :rofl:


----------



## jessicasmum

EmmyReece said:


> I'm on that group too. It's a lovely group of people. I'll be posting again properly after this weekend when I'm not so ready to throw the ipad at my mil :rofl:

I had quick scan through previous post on there and thought I saw you :) Yeah it seems a nice group, good that there are others out there to share dieting and TTC with.

Oh god, no what a waste not the ipad, throw something that's hers instead :haha:


----------



## CarlyP

Haha!!

Well I will look for it when we start trying.

I'm a bit nervous at the moment because I am 3 days late, I am never late always like clockwork, I think I will start AF as I am having cramps, headache been feeling nauseous today so I'm sure she's round the corner, but I can't help wondering.

The birth control we rely on is an app on my phone that tracks my period so pin points when ovulation will be, and during my fertile days we use condoms, but now I'm thinking that it's possible I ovulated later as my app isn't 100% certain when my ovulation day is! I also don't do OPKs or temp I was going to start doing them when AF shows but she isn't showing! 

What do you ladies think?! X


----------



## LockandKey

I have my baby weight to lose from my latest pregnancy, I have 20lbs to lose and got the green light to go ahead and start working out and going on a diet from my midwife, so hopefully I start losing soon, though I am expecting more results after the 3 month mark because it's typical for the bodies of breastfeeding mothers to hold onto the extra fat until after 3 months when the hormones go through more changes and baby is demanding more. 

I'm going away for the Thanksgiving holiday, but plan on going grocery shopping for really healthy foods once we return. I have a pinterest board full of healthy recipes I plan on trying out. I've also done a bit of research and made notes on foods that have great health benefits and trying to work them into my diet.

I've made a few small changes already, I'm having a cup of hot green tea a day, and drinking water throughout the day, and have a glass of milk with dinner. Actually I think drinking the green tea and water so much has made my body reject any kind of soda, because lately when I've tried to consume soft drinks, it makes me sick to my stomach, probably better in the end anyway.

I'm also doing the 24 day ab challenge, and after that, the squats challenge, then the plank challenge, then going back around to the ab challenge and doing it all over again. Was thinking about taking some before and after pictures.


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> Haha!!
> 
> Well I will look for it when we start trying.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous at the moment because I am 3 days late, I am never late always like clockwork, I think I will start AF as I am having cramps, headache been feeling nauseous today so I'm sure she's round the corner, but I can't help wondering.
> 
> The birth control we rely on is an app on my phone that tracks my period so pin points when ovulation will be, and during my fertile days we use condoms, but now I'm thinking that it's possible I ovulated later as my app isn't 100% certain when my ovulation day is! I also don't do OPKs or temp I was going to start doing them when AF shows but she isn't showing!
> 
> What do you ladies think?! X

I'd do a test if I were you, just to be on the safe side :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

LockandKey said:


> I have my baby weight to lose from my latest pregnancy, I have 20lbs to lose and got the green light to go ahead and start working out and going on a diet from my midwife, so hopefully I start losing soon, though I am expecting more results after the 3 month mark because it's typical for the bodies of breastfeeding mothers to hold onto the extra fat until after 3 months when the hormones go through more changes and baby is demanding more.
> 
> I'm going away for the Thanksgiving holiday, but plan on going grocery shopping for really healthy foods once we return. I have a pinterest board full of healthy recipes I plan on trying out. I've also done a bit of research and made notes on foods that have great health benefits and trying to work them into my diet.
> 
> I've made a few small changes already, I'm having a cup of hot green tea a day, and drinking water throughout the day, and have a glass of milk with dinner. Actually I think drinking the green tea and water so much has made my body reject any kind of soda, because lately when I've tried to consume soft drinks, it makes me sick to my stomach, probably better in the end anyway.
> 
> I'm also doing the 24 day ab challenge, and after that, the squats challenge, then the plank challenge, then going back around to the ab challenge and doing it all over again. Was thinking about taking some before and after pictures.


Good for you Hun, I admire you wanting to get straight on it :happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Haha!!
> 
> Well I will look for it when we start trying.
> 
> I'm a bit nervous at the moment because I am 3 days late, I am never late always like clockwork, I think I will start AF as I am having cramps, headache been feeling nauseous today so I'm sure she's round the corner, but I can't help wondering.
> 
> The birth control we rely on is an app on my phone that tracks my period so pin points when ovulation will be, and during my fertile days we use condoms, but now I'm thinking that it's possible I ovulated later as my app isn't 100% certain when my ovulation day is! I also don't do OPKs or temp I was going to start doing them when AF shows but she isn't showing!
> 
> What do you ladies think?! X
> 
> I'd do a test if I were you, just to be on the safe side :hugs:Click to expand...

I will first thing in the morning, I'm driving myself crazy symptom spotting, I know we are waiting but would be really happy if it just happened x


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> I will first thing in the morning, I'm driving myself crazy symptom spotting, I know we are waiting but would be really happy if it just happened x

Did you test in the end?


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> I will first thing in the morning, I'm driving myself crazy symptom spotting, I know we are waiting but would be really happy if it just happened x
> 
> Did you test in the end?Click to expand...

I did one this morning with 3rd morning urine and was negative, I'm thinking I have ovulated late so AF will be late, just wish it would hurry up I'm obsessive symptom spotting!!!!!
Also diet is out the window this week as I've just felt that rubbish I've eaten what I wanted :dohh:

How are you?!


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: sorry about the bfn CarlyP, but it could also be down to the fact that it wasn't fmu. I don't want to fill you with false hope, but it might be worth testing with fmu

Things are ok here. I'm just glad to be home and away from my mil as she drives me crazy. I'm dreading being there at xmas for 5 days :wacko: Fingers crossed I'm not due to ov while we're there :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

Also, don't feel bad about the diet being out of the window for a few days, just get back on it when you're ready :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you!

I was thinking about getting a blood test done but unsure when to go to gp.


----------



## CarlyP

Do you live far away from MiL? It's a shame your dreading been there I hope she doesn't ruin Christmas for you x


----------



## EmmyReece

We live about 2.5 hours away.

She's always bitching about someone and really lets rip about my sil to be and it makes me wonder what she says about me when I'm not there. :shrug:

I feel like a right cow saying this now, but when we get a bfp I don't want to do any of the stuff I'd been planning on doing to include her. Such as we were going to book a private scan in Chester so that she could feel included, but now I just don't want to do that anymore :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was thinking about getting a blood test done but unsure when to go to gp.

If you're late at the moment I'd get one done asap :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Aw that is awful that she makes you feel that way! What does your hubby say?

That's the thing, I'm unsure if I'm late as I may of ovulated late so I could be right about due AF if that makes sense? I'm not sure my gp would give me a blood test, plus it takes weeks to get an appointment so I will probably start AF before I get there lol! X


----------



## EmmyReece

Test again in the morning if you have any tests to hand and then take it from there :hugs:

Hubby doesn't really say much other than that he's never heard her say anything about me. But, she doesn't bitch about sil to be in front of hubby's brother so of course he won't have heard anything :dohh:


----------



## CarlyP

I think ill test until positive or AF, I have a few cheap ones to get through.

It's probably a good thing you live 2.5 hours away! X


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> I think ill test until positive or AF, I have a few cheap ones to get through.
> 
> It's probably a good thing you live 2.5 hours away! X

:rofl: definitely a good thing, I was soooooo close to throwing something at her this weekend :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm going to attempt to make this for lunch tomorrow, fingers crossed it goes well lol

https://www.slimmingeats.com/blog/coconut-chicken-curry-rice#.UoKFdPm-2Sp


----------



## CarlyP

Ooo that looks yummy!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Just hoping it works out properly :dohh: Going to do the sw magic pancakes for brekkie, try and fill myself up on decent stuff :D


----------



## CarlyP

It's my weigh in tomorrow night but I may not go, I know I've ruined this week so might just skip it and try extra hard for next week. 

How do you make your pancakes? X


----------



## LockandKey

good luck :) hope it turns out well. I read online that coconut milk and oil is really amazing for you health wise!

I'm considering signing up for yoga classes 2 or 3 times a week, I just have to speak to DH about finding time in between him working. It also means I may need to start pumping, but I think it will be worth it


----------



## EmmyReece

I soak a hexb of porridge oats in the fridge overnight in one egg and a vanilla mullerlight and then fry them the following morning :D


----------



## CarlyP

MMM, may have to try that too!!


----------



## CarlyP

Hi all how are you all? :flower:

I am currently 7 days late :wacko: I have a doctors appointment this afternoon at 4.30pm so hoping they can help with whatever is going on with my cycle :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

:hugs: hope it goes ok at the drs. Hopefully they can sort something out for you xx


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you x


----------



## Amy-Lea

I am about 5 stone over where I wanna be. I am going to Vegas in June so I need to feel slimmer for a happier time as last time I went I felt dreadful. I've started slimming world last week and have lost 5lb so far. I want to lose at least 2 and a half stone by then and figured if I got pregnant when we started trying (in Vegas) then it would give me 2 1/2 stone to gain whilst pregnant and I would end up where I am now opposed to adding ontop of my current weight and making me feel dreadful. Hopefully I'll lose more before the pregnancy though as ovbiously I don't know when we will fall.


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done on the 5lb loss so far Amy-Lea :) it seems a few of us here are doing slimming world :D

Vegas sounds amazing and such an incentive to lose some weight (as well as to be ready to start ttc too) xx


----------



## LittleMinx

Hiya ladies...

I am finally better :happydance::happydance::happydance: My goodness that flu bug was nasty. And its from that into the 2WW! I'm symptom spotting like a crazy lady, but pretty sure this months a dud.

Carly - :hugs::hugs: I hope the Dr's goes well! 

AL - :hi: You lucky lady, starting a TTC journey in Vegas is so romantic. 

Emmy - Not long now! And i see straight to TTC :happydance: 

:flower:


----------



## EmmyReece

LittleMinx sooooo pleased that you're feeling better :happydance: Wishing you lots and lots of luck for the 2ww :D

Yep it'll be straight to ttc for us, I just don't think I could ntnp and know I would just want to go all out. It probably won't happen for a while so I'll still be working on the weight loss :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

I know I'm so excited. Need to try and over come the jet lag though as last time I was wiped out for the first few days!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've got no tips for jet lag as the furthest we've ever flown is to turkey, hopefully you'll find something to help overcome it as it would be such a shame to suffer with it again

We actually almost went on honeymoon to Vegas but we'd have to go down to the embassy in London for hubby's visa so weren't sure whether it was worth it or not. But from what I've seen since then, it really is worth it, so maybe one year we'll get to go :D


----------



## CarlyP

Well done on the weight loss so far Amy-Lea it is a fab diet I swear by it :)

Minx- glad your feeling better Hun :) fingers crossed for 2ww, what are your symptoms??

Emmy who knows it may happen on your first cycle :) 

As for me I forgot to mention I won Miss Slinky 2013 at my SW group last night :) was very overwhelmed, I got some beautiful roses, a sash and a card!!


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP that's fab :happydance: how on earth did you forget though lol? Very well deserved :hugs:


----------



## LittleMinx

I've got no tips either because I've never been on a plane.... :lol: ... Total phobia of flying. 

Emmy, i was the same... NTNP seemed like a lovely idea, but the moment the contraception went in the bin that idea went with it! It was full steam ahead into TTC.

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm petrified LittleMinx, hubby takes the mick as I grab his hand as we're taking off and don't let go until we're well in the air :dohh:


----------



## LittleMinx

CarlyP said:


> Well done on the weight loss so far Amy-Lea it is a fab diet I swear by it :)
> 
> Minx- glad your feeling better Hun :) fingers crossed for 2ww, what are your symptoms??
> 
> Emmy who knows it may happen on your first cycle :)
> 
> As for me I forgot to mention I won Miss Slinky 2013 at my SW group last night :) was very overwhelmed, I got some beautiful roses, a sash and a card!!

Check you out Miss Slinky :winkwink: And thank you xx

Symptoms so far are .. Cramping 4-5DPO, I'm seriously moody the last 2 days, like proper bite ya head off moody :blush: and my CM hasn't dried up but gone creamy.

I know its more than likely just me being a moody cow in general who had a few cramps, but hey.. I'm rolling with it :haha: xx


----------



## LittleMinx

EmmyReece said:


> I'm petrified LittleMinx, hubby takes the mick as I grab his hand as we're taking off and don't let go until we're well in the air :dohh:

:haha::haha: My OH wouldn't have a hand left! The thought alone makes me go all weird.


----------



## Amy-Lea

Carly, its good to see your ticker, I'm only 3lb above your starting weight and wanting to go half a stone under your target. How long has it taken you to get where you are? Well done on Miss Slinky.


----------



## CarlyP

Thank you !

It has taken me 9 months so far, I would like to go further under my target but i wanted to see how I felt at 12 stone, then just go bit by bit. 

Also it is just through the slimming world eating plan extra easy, I haven't exercised once.


----------



## CarlyP

Doctor has booked me in for a blood test on 25th November!!! Ages to wait. I wonder if AF will show before then


----------



## EmmyReece

Yikes, that's a long wait :o I'm guessing they will probably still want to run blood tests even if af has turned up :hugs: I totally sympathise, absolutely hate it when af goes awol


----------



## CarlyP

I'm really hoping I am pregnant I have gotten my hopes up and if AF shows I will be so upset :(


----------



## CarlyP

Well AF has started this morning :cry:

Back to WWT for us...


----------



## EmmyReece

Oh :hugs: :nope: I'm so sorry af turned up hun :(


----------



## LittleMinx

CarlyP said:


> Well AF has started this morning :cry:
> 
> Back to WWT for us...

Oh sweetie :hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

CarlyP said:


> Well AF has started this morning :cry:
> 
> Back to WWT for us...

Really sorry :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Boooooooooo. :(


----------



## CarlyP

We do feel disappointed but at least it gives me chance it shed a few more pounds I really want to be as healthy as I can.

How are you all doing? Xx


----------



## LockandKey

Sorry the :witch: has gotten you :hugs:

I'm gaining weight even though I am dieting, eating better, and exercising daily :( I was 140lbs 2 months ago, now I am back up to almost 150lbs, I hate it! It's so depressing to see on the scale when I am working so hard every day. 

I am also starting to highly doubt my choice in having a 3rd child, I don't think I am mentally or physically built to handle multiple children. I had the chance to experience life with 3 kids today (had my 9 yr old cousin with us and the two I already have) and I just couldn't handle the crying and whining and screaming and yelling and complaining coming at me from all directions, I could barely keep track of them all at once, and definitely couldn't keep up with them. It's a wonder no one was kidnapped or my stuff wasn't stolen. This was with my aunt's help, and it was only for 3 hrs, and I thought I was going to lose my mind! It was a living nightmare I never want to repeat again! I may have to just bow out and stick with the two I have now and leave it at that. So sorry for the rant, I know this isn't the place to do it, guess I just need a good moan


----------



## LittleMinx

Morning ladies..

4lb off for me this week, another ounce off and i'm in the next stone bracket :happydance: My weight stalled so much for the last couple of months, but finally it looks like its going down... My new ticker is to spur me on.

Whats everyone's weekend plans? I've got so much washing to do and then X-Factor/Strictly tonight.

:kiss:


----------



## EmmyReece

Well done Little Minx :happydance: That's absolutely fab :D

LockandKey don't doubt yourself, you'll know your own children better than someone else's, which will probably make it easier to cope :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

I've not really got any plans this weekend. Hubby is on night duty tonight so I think it's a night in front of the tv for me. I might try and find some christmas films to watch :blush:

Official weigh in for me on monday and I'm pretty certain I'm finally going to be out of the 360s :happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

LockandKey said:


> Sorry the :witch: has gotten you :hugs:
> 
> I'm gaining weight even though I am dieting, eating better, and exercising daily :( I was 140lbs 2 months ago, now I am back up to almost 150lbs, I hate it! It's so depressing to see on the scale when I am working so hard every day.
> 
> I am also starting to highly doubt my choice in having a 3rd child, I don't think I am mentally or physically built to handle multiple children. I had the chance to experience life with 3 kids today (had my 9 yr old cousin with us and the two I already have) and I just couldn't handle the crying and whining and screaming and yelling and complaining coming at me from all directions, I could barely keep track of them all at once, and definitely couldn't keep up with them. It's a wonder no one was kidnapped or my stuff wasn't stolen. This was with my aunt's help, and it was only for 3 hrs, and I thought I was going to lose my mind! It was a living nightmare I never want to repeat again! I may have to just bow out and stick with the two I have now and leave it at that. So sorry for the rant, I know this isn't the place to do it, guess I just need a good moan

Aw :hugs: Hun, it will always seem like worse when your looking after someone else's child, it's different when their your own, don't give up just yet xx


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> Morning ladies..
> 
> 4lb off for me this week, another ounce off and i'm in the next stone bracket :happydance: My weight stalled so much for the last couple of months, but finally it looks like its going down... My new ticker is to spur me on.
> 
> Whats everyone's weekend plans? I've got so much washing to do and then X-Factor/Strictly tonight.
> 
> :kiss:

:happydance: woohoo :happydance:


----------



## CarlyP

We have DD at ballet and tap this morning while DS is at a football tournament, then they are both performing in their first dance show tonight

Then we are going to the pub for our friends birthday so kiddies are sleeping at my mum and dads.


----------



## mmcrv

Hi Ladies,

Can I join in? This definitely looks like the perfect thread for me! I have been in WTT forever and we are probably going to TTC this month or the next. I am at my highest weight ever right now and I surely want to lose some before TTC. I am 140lbs (63 kgs) and would love to go back to 125lbs (57 kgs) so I have to lose around 1 st before TTC. But I wouldn't also mind starting for a baby now because I have been waiting too long for hubby to be ready so I'll start at the first chance I get :) How are you all doing? It'll be great way to keep myself in check by posting here! I am trying to exercise regularly and 'trying' to cut down on sweets.


----------



## LittleMinx

mmcrv - Of course you can join us :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

Welcome mmcrv!


----------



## Yo_Yo

I'm hoping to get for for when we ttc. I've been so unfit! I know it will help with giving birth, being pregnant etc. 
good luck losing weight everyone


----------



## CarlyP

That's right yo yo, it is so easy to gain those pounds during pregnancy but it is so much harder to get the weight off once baby is here.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hey :) I want to lose around 21 lbs before TTC. I lost weight earlier this year but have been off track for ages now. I am really motivated now though as I can't wait to TTC, but do need to lose this weight first as I don't want to get too overweight when pregnant again.


----------



## CarlyP

Hi and welcome, will you be following a specific diet? There is a couple of us on slimming world x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi! I'm not following a specific diet, just counting calories which worked last time and I'm hoping it will again this time too! :)


----------



## MellyH

Woohoo, I ran 8 miles this morning. I've only lost about 1kg/2lb in the last month, which is a bit of a bummer, since I guess I'd like to lose maybe 5kg more before February and with Thanksgiving and Christmas and winter in general that's going to be tough if I'm only making progress at 1kg/month!


----------



## jessicasmum

Bevziibubble said:


> Hi! I'm not following a specific diet, just counting calories which worked last time and I'm hoping it will again this time too! :)

Welcome :D I'm doing the same just counting calories, how many do you tend to have each day when dieting?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I used to have 1200 and I lost weight very fast but found that it wasn't good at all for my milk supply with me still breastfeeding. I've upped it to around 1700-1800 calories while doing lots of walking and kettlebell workouts and it seems to work :)


Good luck with your weight loss! :)


----------



## jessicasmum

Bevziibubble said:


> I used to have 1200 and I lost weight very fast but found that it wasn't good at all for my milk supply with me still breastfeeding. I've upped it to around 1700-1800 calories while doing lots of walking and kettlebell workouts and it seems to work :)
> 
> 
> Good luck with your weight loss! :)

Thank you :flower: Good luck to you also :)

That is the amount I like to have around 1,200 calories, I lose quite quickly at first.


----------



## MellyH

MyFitnessPal recommends 1280 cal/day for me. Well it started at 1350 cal/day but then I lost a few pounds and it reduced me. D'oh! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

Just been having a chat with hubby about what to do this cycle and I'm getting the impression he actually wants to wtt until we go on honeymoon. It's coming across that he's really scared of something going wrong while we're over there :nope: So it looks like I may very well be here for the next 6.5 months :dohh:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

It probably seems daft getting upset, but I was so excited about moving to ttc next month. I guess it does make sense, however disappointing it is :sad1:


----------



## LittleMinx

Looks like i'll be putting some weight on! In utter shock and just cannot believe it.

Hope to see you all over there with me very soon xx I'll keep popping in as i think you girls are awesome and are an inspiration to anyone trying to lose weight.

:kiss:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

LittleMinx said:


> Looks like i'll be putting some weight on! In utter shock and just cannot believe it.
> 
> Hope to see you all over there with me very soon xx I'll keep popping in as i think you girls are awesome and are an inspiration to anyone trying to lose weight.
> 
> :kiss:

awwwww :happydance: congratulations <3


----------



## mmcrv

CONGRATS LittleMinx!! that is awesome news


----------



## LittleMinx

Thanks girls :kiss:


----------



## MellyH

Yay!!! Congratulations. :D


----------



## LittleMinx

EmmyReece said:


> Just been having a chat with hubby about what to do this cycle and I'm getting the impression he actually wants to wtt until we go on honeymoon. It's coming across that he's really scared of something going wrong while we're over there :nope: So it looks like I may very well be here for the next 6.5 months :dohh:

Oh sweetie I've only just seen this, feel really insensitive now :dohh: .. I'm sorry about your OH, hope he changes his mind. Could he just be nervous about it all? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

LittleMinx said:


> Oh sweetie I've only just seen this, feel really insensitive now :dohh: .. I'm sorry about your OH, hope he changes his mind. Could he just be nervous about it all? :hugs::hugs:

Nooooo don't feel insensitive hun :hugs: honestly I'm over the moon for you and you have every right to share your excitement. Please, please, please don't feel bad

I honestly think he's scared about something going wrong in a foreign country and I don't think he'd be able to relax properly if I was pregnant when we go. It's his honeymoon just as much as mine, so he totally deserves to relax and enjoy it. At least this way I get to go on the quad bike safari and have a few drinks while we're there :rofl:


----------



## LittleMinx

It's sweet that he feels that way :hugs: quad bike safari sounds amazing! Thank you for being so lovely xx


----------



## EmmyReece

LittleMinx said:


> It's sweet that he feels that way :hugs: quad bike safari sounds amazing! Thank you for being so lovely xx

I think he's looking forward to a fortnight of relaxing in the sun, even though he plans on watching some of the world cup :dohh:


----------



## CarlyP

Aw :hugs: Emmy, wait and see what happens Hun he may change his mind again xx


----------



## CarlyP

Minx- huge congratulations Hun how exciting :) xxx


----------



## LittleMinx

Thank you chick xx


----------



## jessicasmum

Wow Littleminx a big congratulations!!! Here's to a happy healthy 9 months :dust:

Emmy, :( about having to wait until your honeymoon to TTC, but how cool would it be a honeymoon baby :D

AFM: I think I might be having a shorter cycle than last one because I'm pretty sure I might of O, I have had EWCM the past 2 days so the wait is on I guess, we will continue BD every other day though until AF comes or FX bfp


----------



## EmmyReece

good luck for the 2ww jessicasmum :D


----------



## EmmyReece

Definitely don't think there's any budging hubby on the whole wtt thing. So I'd better settle back in for the next 6 months or so :dohh:

In all honesty, I think I feel ok about it now. It does make sense in so many ways, as I can get some more weight loss gone (rather than gaining), go on the quad safari, we don't need to get stupidly expensive travel insurance (though we will still make sure we're well covered), and I plan on drinking a few of these when we go on our private boat trip :thumbup:

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/946555_395485207237102_1395735297_n.jpg


----------



## CarlyP

Keep us posted on your 2ww jessicasmum :) 

Emmy that is a great way to look at it, enjoy the first few months of married life with your husband. Then hopefully you will come back from your honeymoon pregnant!!


----------



## persephone13

Looks like WTT is my new home for the time being! Until I get my hormones balanced and lose some more weight my ND wants us to wait. Kind of frustrating but best for me and for the baby when we do decide to start trying.


----------



## CarlyP

persephone13 said:


> Looks like WTT is my new home for the time being! Until I get my hormones balanced and lose some more weight my ND wants us to wait. Kind of frustrating but best for me and for the baby when we do decide to start trying.

Hello & welcome! 

It is frustrating, but you can vent here with us :flower:


----------



## CarlyP

Well I am full of cold and flu symptoms :( feeling extremely sorry for myself, I am taking medicine, day nurse plus cold and flu capsules and cough sweets so safe to say if I gain this week it is because of that !! 

:( :( :(


----------



## vaniilla

Why have I just seen this thread!?!?! Hi all :wave: 

We're WTT while I try to lose weight, I last saw my FS a year ago and will be seeing him in 6 months - I need to have lost at least 10kg by then or no clomid (or similar ) for me :wine: 

Does anyone else have issues with AF and wanting to stuff your face full of chocolate/crap food cravings? every month the same thing :dohh:


----------



## EmmyReece

Yep vaniilla, I find that with af too (when she bothers to turn up in the first place) :dohh:

Ohhh CarlyP, really hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

I definitely know my period is only days away when I have massive chocolate cravings. :haha:


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies sorry I've been away for awhile, been so busy its crazy.
I saw a question about the chocolate cravings with af, I found that if I eat strawberry's with just a tiny bit of chocolate syrup on them it settles my craving very fast, even tho your still eating chocolate there's no harm in rewarding yourself every once in awhile


----------



## CarlyP

MMM I'm going to try that!!

My cravings come the week before AF! Which was a week late last cycle so I had 2 weeks of cravings and 4lb heavier!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

:grr: been totally off plan the last few days, I don't know what's gone wrong :dohh:

back on it tomorrow, hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## madseasons

Hello all! Back to WTT after a year of giving it a break for DH to come along! SO I have already lost almost 80 pounds since having DS 4 years ago, and I want to take off at least 20 by April when we TTC. I am going to go back on WW (at home) on Monday and stick to my guns. I will also be quitting smoking on Monday (which isn't a big deal for me) but I want to be eating right so I don't have a gain.:thumbup:

I was down 90 pounds, but I gained a 10 pounds in the past two years! :nope:

I wish you all the best because coming from experience, its harder to lose weight then anything I ever had to do. 

Dee :hugs:


----------



## MellyH

Argh. I feel like I can only lose weight when my husband is away! Then I can concentrate on eating well, especially having light dinners if I'm not very hungry, and I can exercise when I want. I finally managed to lose 2lb last week while he was overseas for work, and he got back two days ago and I've put it back on again. Sigh. He likes to socialise a lot, so the last two nights we have had dinner out with people, which involves large portions of not-the-best food and drinking etc. I know I should do better about portion control etc but I'd rather just not be faced with the decision! But I don't want to be a stick-in-the-mud and tell him he can't go out for dinner and drinks with workmates either. And I know he likes it when I come along. Ah well.


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> :grr: been totally off plan the last few days, I don't know what's gone wrong :dohh:
> 
> back on it tomorrow, hope everyone is ok xx

I am the same hun, been ill and now on antibiotics, weigh in tonight, i know I've gained, will try hard this week :( 

Good luck!



deegilbert said:


> Hello all! Back to WTT after a year of giving it a break for DH to come along! SO I have already lost almost 80 pounds since having DS 4 years ago, and I want to take off at least 20 by April when we TTC. I am going to go back on WW (at home) on Monday and stick to my guns. I will also be quitting smoking on Monday (which isn't a big deal for me) but I want to be eating right so I don't have a gain.:thumbup:
> 
> I was down 90 pounds, but I gained a 10 pounds in the past two years! :nope:
> 
> I wish you all the best because coming from experience, its harder to lose weight then anything I ever had to do.
> 
> Dee :hugs:

Welcome 

Well done on your weight loss so far :flower:
Good luck quitting smoking :thumbup:



MellyH said:


> Argh. I feel like I can only lose weight when my husband is away! Then I can concentrate on eating well, especially having light dinners if I'm not very hungry, and I can exercise when I want. I finally managed to lose 2lb last week while he was overseas for work, and he got back two days ago and I've put it back on again. Sigh. He likes to socialise a lot, so the last two nights we have had dinner out with people, which involves large portions of not-the-best food and drinking etc. I know I should do better about portion control etc but I'd rather just not be faced with the decision! But I don't want to be a stick-in-the-mud and tell him he can't go out for dinner and drinks with workmates either. And I know he likes it when I come along. Ah well.

Mmm, that does sound hard, you can still go out and enjoy yourself just make sure you are extra good the rest of the time, it does work honestly, I had 2 nights out one week where I drank a large amount of vodka and shots :blush: but I was extra good the rest of the days and I lost 3.5lbs that week :happydance:


----------



## Amy-Lea

Hiya, i forgot I posted in here.

I got my half stone award on slimming world this week and since then I've been ravenous and wanted to eat everything in sight. Just realised im due on so there is my answer :(

Hop i at least manage a little half a lb loss this week in slimming world.


----------



## CarlyP

Amy-Lea said:


> Hiya, i forgot I posted in here.
> 
> I got my half stone award on slimming world this week and since then I've been ravenous and wanted to eat everything in sight. Just realised im due on so there is my answer :(
> 
> Hop i at least manage a little half a lb loss this week in slimming world.

Don't worry I am the same around that time Hun :hugs:

I have well and truly fell of the wagon :cry:

I have just started to get over a horrendous cold :( so hopefully start to pick back up this week.


----------



## Amy-Lea

I have eaten half a bag of popcorn, loads of mikado, belvita breakfast biscuits, 3 hobnobs, banana & muller light as my 'snacks' today!!!! Been an animal, so expecting a gain! :'(


----------



## vaniilla

I'm not going to weigh myself till the weekend - we just got back from our mini holiday and you could say that I stuffed myself on food and wine so goodness knows what I have gained :dohh:

it's all this cold weather, I swear it affects your appetite!


----------



## CarlyP

I agree the cold makes me want comforting food :(


----------



## Abii

I definitely messed up my diet this thanksgiving, I gained 3lbs in 2 days!!:nope: thinking Im just going to continue my diet after Christmas is over, there's no point in losing all that weight just to gain it back and get more stretch marks lol:dohh: 
how are you ladies?


----------



## EmmyReece

7lb gain here :dohh:

going to do some food planning today and get back on the wagon properly as of tomorrow once we've done a food shop :)


----------



## vaniilla

I feel like I need comfort food today! I had a dream we were arguing with our FS and I ended up getting into a fist fight with him :rofl: it must be my subconscious predicting things to come!


----------



## madseasons

Don't be too hard on yourselves ladies! It it the holidays! Since getting back to wanting to lose more, I have been up and down the same 3 pounds in this past month. I am not stressing it TOO much until after the new year being I just quit smoking as well so I expect a gain. 

Jan 3rd I get my IUD removed so I can start tracking my cycles for 3/4 months TTC...so that should be interesting having :witch: again after 2 years....and trying to moniter my weight at the same time. 

UGG. Why can't I be like DH and be able to fart and lose 10 pounds? :haha:

Keep on trucking ladies! I been losing since Nov of 2009 and still slowly going...I fell on the wagon so many times, I am suprised I can walk still...


----------



## EmmyReece

Just ordered the tefal actifry to try and open up some more meal possibilities :D I can't cook chips/wedges in the oven as they're always hard, so hopefully this will help. Lots of ladies on a slimming world page on fb seem to think they're fab :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

I put on 5lb over Thanksgiving. :cry: But presumably it's mostly bloat/water weight, since I don't know if it's actually possible to put on 5lb in 4 days! But now I've been back for two days and it's sticking around...

Grrr! I want it gone again by Christmas! Three weeks! COME ON!!!


----------



## vaniilla

deegilbert - that's great news that you've given up smoking :) it sounds like you're going through a plateau I'm sure it'll start to come off more consistently soon. 


my mum has an actifry and I really like it :thumbup:

Melly - you're right you can't put on weight that quickly for only 4 days it would have taken you over a week at the very least, it's probably just bloating/water weight 

afm - I have a dentist appointment today which is making not having an appetite easy :sick:


----------



## lauraloo24

EmmyReece said:


> Just ordered the tefal actifry to try and open up some more meal possibilities :D I can't cook chips/wedges in the oven as they're always hard, so hopefully this will help. Lots of ladies on a slimming world page on fb seem to think they're fab :happydance:

They are fab Emmy, make the best chips ever!


----------



## EmmyReece

So excited, it's hopefully getting delivered today, I saw a delicious breakfast recipe that can be made in it - sausage, bacon, cubed potato, mushroom, beans and tomatoes, all in the one pot :D

Really want to crack on with the weight loss and really stick to slimming world as I've just looked at my ticker and we have 6 months until we start ttc properly again, I think I worked it out as 22 weigh ins after christmas until we fly out :blush:


----------



## MellyH

Well 2lb have come off so far so now only 3lb up from this time last week! Still annoyed though. Hopefully in another week I'll be back to where I was. 

There are SO MANY holiday parties and chances to eat yummy food in the next few weeks. And because it's getting colder my body is like YES EAT ALL THE THINGS. Sigh. I do really well if I have to source my own food, but if someone puts a spread in front of me I don't seem to have the self control to pick some healthy things and walk away.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I refuse to step on the scale again until after the holidays. We're going to my parents' house again for Christmas, and my mother cooks an even bigger feast than what she does on Thanksgiving. It's a lost cause for now. :haha:

Whose idea was it to make food such a big part of holidays? (At least the candy around Valentine's Day is easier to resist than turkey smothered in gravy!)


----------



## CarlyP

It is really difficult this time of year!

It is my SW Christmas meal out tonight, at least we can all indulge together :)


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP hope you had a fab night out :D


----------



## EmmyReece

I've lost 3lb so far of my 7lb gain :happydance: I'm really trying hard with slimming world this week and it seems to be paying off :yipee:

Had a dream last night that I was pregnant and gave birth to a baby boy. It was one of those dreams where everything feels so real :nope: I really wish my ttc date would hurry up and get here :dohh:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Losing weight this time of year is just so hard! 
I know I've put a bit more on! 
I love baking, which is not helping!


----------



## EmmyReece

I've been trying so hard to avoid baking, but my mum keeps on that she wants me to make some home made mince pies :dohh:

Just had a brief chat with hubby about how I'm feeling about our ttc date being so far away and he says we'll have a proper talk on monday about us maybe starting ttc next cycle :xmas1: :happydance:


----------



## Yo_Yo

EmmyReece said:


> I've been trying so hard to avoid baking, but my mum keeps on that she wants me to make some home made mince pies :dohh:
> 
> Just had a brief chat with hubby about how I'm feeling about our ttc date being so far away and he says we'll have a proper talk on monday about us maybe starting ttc next cycle :xmas1: :happydance:

That's awesome news regarding possibly ttc next cycle!  
Yay!


----------



## EmmyReece

Yo_Yo said:


> That's awesome news regarding possibly ttc next cycle!
> Yay!

Thank you :D am so excited it's unbelievable :rofl:


----------



## Yo_Yo

Not surprised! Going from waiting to TTC is a huge milestone! 

Let us know when you move over to TTC so can send virtual baby dust lol


----------



## CarlyP

Emmy, well done on losing 3lb!! Good luck for your 'chat' you go get that TTC date!! :)

AFM - Had a lovely meal and bottle of wine last night, I'm starting to think that there is just no point in trying until after Xmas, but I really want to get back on it :(


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP I'm just going to try my best, as sw will always be there after xmas. We still have to live our lives after all :hugs:


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> CarlyP I'm just going to try my best, as sw will always be there after xmas. We still have to live our lives after all :hugs:

Very true Hun! What are you going to say to hubby?


----------



## Abii

Awh thats great to hear Emmy, congrats hope it all works out:thumbup:

Ugh I've been so bad this week its making me feel horrible:nope: we ate out twice and one of those was fast food of all things:dohh: I told my husband today that we are going back to our home cooked meals because I want to get back on track. I have not even dared to step on the scale yet, Im probably going to cry so just taking my sweet time. I put up our christmas tree and cleaned a bunch today so maybe I worked some of it off:winkwink: 
gl ladies


----------



## LittleMinx

Hey there girls! How are you doing? missing this thread loads so thought I'd drop by and say hello :) xx


----------



## EmmyReece

CarlyP said:


> Very true Hun! What are you going to say to hubby?

In all honesty I really don't know :blush:

He was moaning about xmas decorations earlier today and he said that whether I was pregnant or we had a lo next year he knew I'd turn the house into a grotto. So I said we could start ttc next cycle to maximise the chances of actually having a lo by then and he actually agreed with me :happydance:

And I know if he wasn't willing then he'd actually have turned around and said no like he did earlier this cycle when it would have meant us being in turkey past 26 weeks gone if we got a bfp early on :D


----------



## CarlyP

LittleMinx said:


> Hey there girls! How are you doing? missing this thread loads so thought I'd drop by and say hello :) xx

Hello :flower:

How are you feeling Hun? X


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> Very true Hun! What are you going to say to hubby?
> 
> In all honesty I really don't know :blush:
> 
> He was moaning about xmas decorations earlier today and he said that whether I was pregnant or we had a lo next year he knew I'd turn the house into a grotto. So I said we could start ttc next cycle to maximise the chances of actually having a lo by then and he actually agreed with me :happydance:
> 
> And I know if he wasn't willing then he'd actually have turned around and said no like he did earlier this cycle when it would have meant us being in turkey past 26 weeks gone if we got a bfp early on :DClick to expand...

Maybe he's just coming round to the idea now, it's a big step for men :wacko: 

Let us know x


----------



## EmmyReece

Well it looks like he has come round to the idea :happydance:

He said he had just been worried about me potentially being so far over the halfway mark when we fly out to turkey and that he's definitely happy to start ttc next cycle :yipee:


----------



## madseasons

EmmyReece said:


> Well it looks like he has come round to the idea :happydance:
> 
> He said he had just been worried about me potentially being so far over the halfway mark when we fly out to turkey and that he's definitely happy to start ttc next cycle :yipee:

Congrats hun! :) SO excited for you! GL, love!


----------



## Bevziibubble

EmmyReece said:


> Well it looks like he has come round to the idea :happydance:
> 
> He said he had just been worried about me potentially being so far over the halfway mark when we fly out to turkey and that he's definitely happy to start ttc next cycle :yipee:

Yay that is great news!!


----------



## Abii

EmmyReece said:


> Well it looks like he has come round to the idea :happydance:
> 
> He said he had just been worried about me potentially being so far over the halfway mark when we fly out to turkey and that he's definitely happy to start ttc next cycle :yipee:

congratulations gl


----------



## CarlyP

EmmyReece said:


> Well it looks like he has come round to the idea :happydance:
> 
> He said he had just been worried about me potentially being so far over the halfway mark when we fly out to turkey and that he's definitely happy to start ttc next cycle :yipee:

Yey!! :happydance:

Brilliant news! Really happy for you, good luck! X


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

EmmyReece said:


> Well it looks like he has come round to the idea :happydance:
> 
> He said he had just been worried about me potentially being so far over the halfway mark when we fly out to turkey and that he's definitely happy to start ttc next cycle :yipee:

Congrats, and good luck! :happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi there is it okay if I join in this conversation?? 

I am going to try and lose some weight after Christmas, I have PCOS and really struggle with my weight... :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi, SarahLou! :hi:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Bevziibubble!! Nice to meet you... :wave:

So me and OH *might* be starting to ttc our first in July or August 2014!! Most likely be an August start as this gives us more time to save up and OH to try get his debts down to a reasonable level. We would like a 2015 baby as a starting point. But because I have PCOS it may be a longer journey than normal. But im being optimistic about it and going to give Metformin a try once again in the new year, I also want to get my weight down before we ttc to. Its hard to lose weight with PCOS but metformin brought my af back regular every month and I lost a lot of weight along side a balanced diet and exercise. But now I have put some weight back on again... :dohh: and im on the Contraceptive pill which I don't think helps with my weight.. but I want try get metformin in my system again so I can calculate my cycles roughly... Sorry to baffle on a bit... :haha:


----------



## Abii

:hi: Sarah and welcome. This is a great thread full of very supportive people in the same boat as you so I hope you enjoy your stay:flower:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Ladies,

I thought I might join this thread? If that's OK?

I'm also losing weight pre TTC. We start trying in February next year so I have a finite amount of time and it's giving me such great motivation! I'm going to get back to wedding weight. I got so lazzzzy over the past couple of years and I got close to wedding weight a couple of times but not quite there. This time is different, I'm back on WW and it's the motivation I need. I've lost 6.9kilos in 5 weeks and I have about 14 kilos to go. I'm confident I can do it by Feb next year & start the baby journey feeling and looking good!

I'm a teacher and I'm 7 days away from a holiday. 

I also booked a random holiday with my best friend to Samoa, we leave two days after Christmas so there is some extra push there as I don't want to be standing out for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## CarlyP

Hello to you both :wave:

It is a struggle but we will all get there :) 

I'm still having a hard time getting back on slimming world, I have my weigh in on Wednesday and I'm dreading it :(


----------



## mrslula

I also want/need to lose weight. With my first 6 years ago I lost it all instantly I worked in retail and did heavy lifting and breast fed to 1.5 years. I was probably thinner by the time I switched to an office job than I was when I got pregnant with DD. So I gained a bit of weight, then we got married and got pregnant with with DS, was put on Implanon 3 weeks after having him and lost about 20 lbs while BF. Once I stopped BF the scale just kept going up. I tried Weight Watchers and exercise. Most I could lose was 10 LBS Now I am up to 190 and I am 5'4. I have always had a fairly athletic body.. I miss it. I want to be healthy before I get pregnant again. I finally took my Implanon out (past Friday), which I honestly believe made me retain a lot of the weight. I will be hormone free from now on. I have realized that every time I have gained weight was during a time where I was on some sort of hormonal contraceptive. Maybe that is the key. From now on it's limiting my diet and exercising!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hello to everyone thank you for you warm welcome's :flower:


----------



## CarlyP

Welcom Mrslula.

I agree about contraception been a big factor to weight gain, I have struggled with my weight since I had DS, I came off BC mini pill just over a year ago and have managed to lose 3st 8lb! 

We aren't using any contraception at the moment but we are been careful around fertile times, but I am worried that when we do have another baby I will have to go on some sort of BC again otherwise I will be thinking I am pregnant every month! But I don't want to pile it all back on through the pill :(

Guess I'll deal with that when it comes around.


----------



## mrslula

CarlyP said:


> Welcom Mrslula.
> 
> I agree about contraception been a big factor to weight gain, I have struggled with my weight since I had DS, I came off BC mini pill just over a year ago and have managed to lose 3st 8lb!
> 
> We aren't using any contraception at the moment but we are been careful around fertile times, but I am worried that when we do have another baby I will have to go on some sort of BC again otherwise I will be thinking I am pregnant every month! But I don't want to pile it all back on through the pill :(
> 
> Guess I'll deal with that when it comes around.

Thank you for the welcome. I too worry about BC options after the next baby. I've tried to ask DH to get a vesectomy but he will not even consider it. He would prefer if I stayed away from tubal ligation. I guess we will have to get real good at family planning.


----------



## CarlyP

I know! I know I'm not on BC now but if I got pregnant we would be over the moon, whereas in a couple of years I don't 'think' we would be planning number 4! But who knows lol.


----------



## SarahLou372

Can I ask what BC is please... sorry :dohh:

Im hoping to start losing weight after Christmas and the new year comes in :thumbup:


----------



## MellyH

Birth control!

Okay, I am about back to my pre-Thanksgiving weight. If I can lose another couple of pounds before Christmas (so 1lb a week) I'll have some buffer for the weight I'm sure to put back on! I'd really like to get to 150 lbs, and I'm only 3 lbs away, but with Christmas in the mix....


----------



## CarlyP

You can do it Melly!!

I am back on track ladies!! I lost half a pound last night, and have had a syn free day today :) feeling so much better for it too, fingers crossed for a good week x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on the weight loss and your syn free day today, Carly! :)


----------



## CarlyP

Bevziibubble said:


> Well done on the weight loss and your syn free day today, Carly! :)

Thank you :)


----------



## babybloo

Hi ladies! Might I join you?

I just had my DD 11 weeks ago. We are WTT for #2 sometime in 2014, not officially decided when yet. Anyway, I'd like to lose my baby weight before ttc again. I gained 55 lbs with her, eek! I've still got an extra 30 lbs to go. I've never had to watch what I ate or even work out before but not any more. Hoping ill get there soon as I'd like to ttc sooner than later but worry ill never have my body back if I don't lose the weight first. 

My problem is I'd rather sleep than work out!


----------



## LittleMinx

CarlyP said:


> You can do it Melly!!
> 
> I am back on track ladies!! I lost half a pound last night, and have had a syn free day today :) feeling so much better for it too, fingers crossed for a good week x

Way to go sweetie :happydance: Good luck this week xx


----------



## CarlyP

babybloo said:


> Hi ladies! Might I join you?
> 
> I just had my DD 11 weeks ago. We are WTT for #2 sometime in 2014, not officially decided when yet. Anyway, I'd like to lose my baby weight before ttc again. I gained 55 lbs with her, eek! I've still got an extra 30 lbs to go. I've never had to watch what I ate or even work out before but not any more. Hoping ill get there soon as I'd like to ttc sooner than later but worry ill never have my body back if I don't lose the weight first.
> 
> My problem is I'd rather sleep than work out!

Hello and welcome :flower:

Congratulations on your new baby!! :happydance:

Good luck with your weight loss, how are you planning on losing your baby weight?




LittleMinx said:


> CarlyP said:
> 
> 
> You can do it Melly!!
> 
> I am back on track ladies!! I lost half a pound last night, and have had a syn free day today :) feeling so much better for it too, fingers crossed for a good week x
> 
> Way to go sweetie :happydance: Good luck this week xxClick to expand...

Thank you ! Having a great week so far, I'm doing extra good and having NO SYNS during the day! It is hard but managing.

Was DD's 3rd birthday today, and instead of eating all the lovely buffet food, eclairs and birthday cake, I made myself burgers and garlic wedges from one of my SW books! Very pleased with myself x


----------



## MellyH

I am too scared to weigh in after eating out three nights of the last four! @[email protected]


----------



## CarlyP

Lol Melly! It's better to weigh in then you know where you are, make the effort you'll feel better for it and if you have gained then it may spur you on for this week :)


----------



## MellyH

Well I just had my ass kicked at the gym by the new instructor, so now I feel a bit better!


----------



## CarlyP

Woohoo good for you x


----------



## LockandKey

After a busy month I am back and happy to say that I have finally started to lose weight 3 months post partum. I suspected that would be the case too as it is exactly what happened after my DD was born. So far I've lost 4lbs in this month alone :happydance:


----------



## MellyH

I am down today because I've definitely put on like 4lbs with all the Christmas parties in the last two weeks. :( And I've been running every other day and going to the gym a lot. It's just the eating! But it's hard to say no when it's free and tasty and only available at this time of the year.


----------



## Tweak0605

Definitely want to join here for after the holidays!!

I want to lose at least 50 lbs before getting pregnant again. That's my goal. It's so hard though, since I basically never have time to work out. I work till 5ish, get our daughter, spend time with her, and put her to bed. By the time that's done, I'm beat. I'm going to have to make myself do at least 10 mins on the elliptical at night. 10 mins is nothing time-wise, and at least it'll be something to get me in shape.


----------



## Tink_

I'm now focusing on losing weight before TTC again. 

Good luck to you all <3


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi guys! Merry Christmas :) 

How did everyone go over the festive season food wise?


----------



## Tweak0605

I ate sooooo much food. And we brought home leftovers too. We're gonna eat it real quick, cause after the new year, my husband and I are starting our diet. I have a new incentive for losing weight - my best friend is getting married soon!! So I'll have a bridesmaid dress to fit into probably next year!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope everyone had a good Christmas!


I ate soooo much!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ladies, I'm so unbelievably tempted to join you all back here. I'm having a major freak out at the moment about my size/weight, have joined my fitness pal and so far so good (I'm only on my 3rd full day of being on plan). 

I'm a bit scared about getting pregnant at this size, so am really not sure what to do for the best.

Hope you're all ok and had a lovely time over christmas and the new year :flower:


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm back on the bandwagon now! Have done 4 great days on myfitnesspal, complete with exercise and below my calories. Average 1200-1400 cals a day, with 10ish mins of exercise a day.


----------



## EmmyReece

Tweak0605 said:


> I'm back on the bandwagon now! Have done 4 great days on myfitnesspal, complete with exercise and below my calories. Average 1200-1400 cals a day, with 10ish mins of exercise a day.

Tweak that's fab :D keep up the hard work xx


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

EmmyReece said:


> Ladies, I'm so unbelievably tempted to join you all back here. I'm having a major freak out at the moment about my size/weight, have joined my fitness pal and so far so good (I'm only on my 3rd full day of being on plan).
> 
> I'm a bit scared about getting pregnant at this size, so am really not sure what to do for the best.
> 
> Hope you're all ok and had a lovely time over christmas and the new year :flower:

Hey EmmyReece! Don't freak out! You are already doing it all 'right' by eating healthily and getting on board with MFP, you are establishing good habits :) 

I want to lose more weight, I've lost ten kilos now, but I also desperately want a child. So we have started TTC with the aim being I can still lose weight while trying and I can still eat cleanly and healthily all through my pregnancy... We got this! 

X


----------



## Mazzy17

Im losing weight because im doing Tough Mudder in July so im working out and watching what i eat anyway. Last time i was pregnant i was under consultant because i was overweight and next time i dont want to have tha tlooming over me


----------



## tverb84

I've lost 45lbs since I good Goodlife Fitness in Oct.2011 so that'll probably help in the future when I have children.


----------



## CarlyP

Hello all :)

I have not followed slimming world at all over Christmas, but I am back in on Wednesday so will see the damage its done :(

Not to bothered TBH, I know I can get straight back on track! Just annoying that I can't lose weight like now.... I really want a baba!!!!


----------



## EmmyReece

Hope it's not too bad for you on wednesday CarlyP, as you say you can get back on it. And all that matters is that you had a lovely xmas and new year :hugs:


----------



## EmmyReece

Just been for a quick walk with the dog and absolutely hated it :dohh: It was more the fact that I was walking him on my own at night, so don't plan on doing that in a hurry. I will admit I'm lazy with him and will just play out in the back garden with him, which 100% isn't fair on him, so I've just broken the news to hubby that he's coming with me (even if it's just for 10 minutes) on his nights off :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: 4lbs off since weighing myself the day after my birthday, so unbelievably chuffed. Really would love to get a minimum of 2.5lb off this week to get me out of the 360s again :D

Hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:

CarlyP how did it go at slimming world? xx


----------



## dom85

Hi everyone, can I join you all in here? I've been losing weight over the last year or so now as I started at over 19st. My OH and I have agreed to start trying in the summer holidays so I'm hoping to lose another 2 stone by then. I have a strong family history of diabetes and I had gestational diabetes with my little boy, so I want to be as health as possible pre pregnancy so that I can hopefully avoid it next time around or if not then I know I did everything I could to prevent it.

I'm on MFP and it's been a really useful tool for me. I have a fairly active job and invested in some weights and a couple of other bits to work out with at home, this week has gone ok (haven't weighed in yet) but I plan to do one or two more work outs next week :)


----------



## EmmyReece

hi dom85 :) of course you can join in here

it sounds like you've got a good system going and hopefully you can avoid the gestational diabetes with your next lo, good luck for when you do weigh in, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## loriface

I'm overweight and ttc. If i loose i loose, if i don't, i don't. Not a huge deal for me. They say that overweight people have more problems but i know a lot of overweight people who have had smooth and some slimmer people that have had more problems


----------



## Tweak0605

Bahh! I only lost 1 lb this week. I know that's the recommended amount to lose, but this is going to be such a battle if I only lose a pound a week. :( 

My BFF called me this morning and officially asked me to be a bridesmaid. And her wedding is at the end of July. Which realistically means I only have 3 months to lose some weight.


----------



## dom85

Tweak0605 said:


> Bahh! I only lost 1 lb this week. I know that's the recommended amount to lose, but this is going to be such a battle if I only lose a pound a week. :(
> 
> My BFF called me this morning and officially asked me to be a bridesmaid. And her wedding is at the end of July. Which realistically means I only have 3 months to lose some weight.

 Well done! 1lb is really good! That's 3500 calories you burnt off.:thumbup:


----------



## EmmyReece

Tweak0605 as long as it goes down that's all that matters :) well done on your loss


----------



## kristabella32

Hi all - I would like to lose 2 stone before we start trying for our 2nd. My little boy will be 2 in March. Hoping to start trying around June time. 1st week of slimming world this week and lost 5.5lbs which I was thrilled with. I put on a ridiculous amount of weight in my last pregnancy - around 6 stone, I pretty much ate my way through it, it started when the nausea began - the only thing that helped was bread and crumpets! This time around I shall be aiming to keep the weight gain minimal as I now know how long it takes to lose it!


----------



## MellyH

I'm maintaining. I'd rather be losing! But I just spent a week in DC at a conference, eating out and drinking every night, so I guess maintaining is still a win! 

We start TTC in three weeks. Maybe I'll aim for another 3lb in those three weeks. That'll get me back into the 60's. I mean, I know I can keep being active and making good food choices once I start TTC, but for some reason I'm really hung up on the mental hurdle of being 'in the 60's' when I start. Even if it's 69.9kg. :haha: That'll also mean my BMI (which I know is bunk but it's easy to track at least) will have nudged back into 'normal'. I'm like 25.3 at the moment. 3lbs will make me 24.9 :haha:


----------



## apreslaube

Yeah, I won't TTC before losing some weight. In total, I want to lose like 80 pounds. Before TTC I want to lose at least 30. My thyroid is all messed up and I have no appetite, so I am in no way physically ready to TTC.


----------



## Mooshoo

Good luck to all you ladies!

I'm very small and after weighing myself and doing my BMI I got the fright of my life I was classed as overweight at 9st so I want to lose 21lbs just so I can feel myself and comfortable again


----------



## vaniilla

any loss is a great achievement :hugs: It should get easier as it gets warmer (or at least that's what I keep telling myself :haha)


----------



## michmash

I've always been overweight but I'm currently at my heaviest. I was diagnosed with gallstones during my first pregnancy and lost 40kg. It was not the healthiest way to lose weight cause I wasn't eating anything, and if I did I was throwing it up a few hours later. No wonder I've lost so much weight :/ (I've gained it all back after I've had my gallbladder removed) But when I tried losing it through healthy diets it was quite unsuccessful. I noticed it was harder for me to diet when I set goals. Like I would get to have a baby only if I lose so much weight.. and it was stressing me so much when I couldn't see any difference. So now what I'm doing is making healthier meal choices. I'll lose my weight when I lose it. We're wtt until March this year :) I know I'm eating right and that's all that matters :)


----------



## Tweak0605

I was down another pound last week! Doing well with my eating, and now I'm doing the 30 day shred every night after Abbigail goes to bed. It's hard doing it at 7:30, when all I want to do is crash in bed!


----------



## MellyH

That's awesome Tweak!!!

I am *still* maintaining. Sigh. I keep hurting myself in little ways (bruised foot, rolled ankle, and head cold all in the last two weeks) which is killing my exercise. But I'm keeping the eating under control at least.


----------



## Perplexed

Good luck ladies!

One reason we are wtt is for me to lose my baby weight (among other reasons). I want to go back to my pre-wedding and pre-ttc weight and giving myself a year to do so. 12 kilos to go!


----------



## CarlyP

Well I'm still struggling, I just can't seem to get back on track!

We have decided to TTC#3 in September as well, so I really need to kick myself up the bum and get shifting some more weight, I am determined to be a yummy mummy!


----------



## ds0910

Me! I've never had a problem with weight until I miscarried in 2011. Before that I stayed between 135lbs and 140lbs which is where I like to be and feel the best, and I never watched what I ate or exercised or worried about portions. Then after I miscarried I jumped up to 155lbs, but my eating habits didn't change, like I didn't eat more out of depression or anything like that the weight just came on:nope: Well 155lbs is my pre pregnancy weight and what I would like to get back to before I conceive this next time, but that puts me at having to lose 20lbs in 3 or 4 months!!:wacko:I gained 50lbs during my pregnancy and lost 21lbs of that a week after delivery and then it just stalled:sad1: I lost another 10 in the past 8 months or so, but that is in 8 MONTHS!!! I have joined a gym and went almost every day before the holidays, then right when I was fixing to go back my mom was put in the hospital for 2 weeks and we thought she was going to die at one point, then me and DS got sick with a stomach virus, then DS got really sick with roseola, then I went to the gym for 4 days last week and this past Monday only to get snowed in (IN ALABAMA!!!) the past 3 days, and now today the roads are finally passable but I have suddenly come down with a head cold!! WTF?!?!?! Anyway, so since I have never had a weight issue before I have NO IDEA what I am doing! I was busting my butt at the gym and my weight stayed at 178:growlmad: I have been trying to eat healthy but I think my main problem is portion control. I eat really fast (got that from my dad who literally shovels food in his mouth:dohh:) so I always eat way too much, which I am trying to stay conscious of and correct. Then on top of that I used to be a smoker before DS so now, if I'm honest, I boredom eat. I know I know, nibble on carrot sticks or something, but that just never happens. I actually LOST 4lbs over the holidays, but when I started back to the gym it has started creeping back up?! What gives?? ANY ADVISE YOU LADIES COULD GIVE I WOULD BE SO GREATFULL FOR! Best of luck to the rest of you ladies in your weight loss journeys!!


----------



## MellyH

What types of things are you doing at the gym, ds? Are you tracking your measurements as well, or just inches? If you're gaining muscle and losing fat, it can take awhile for the scales to budge. 

My advice for the gym is to have a goal - like sign up for a race or an event with friends or something. That keeps me much more interested and excited!


----------



## ds0910

Well Monday through Thursday I do the classes. They cut out my normal Monday class so now it will be Multimix which is kinda like arobics with some weights, Tues and Thurs I do Zumba and abs, Wed I do muscle max which is weights and toning with abs, then Fri and Sat I do between 4 and 6 miles on the elliptical. I don't have a tape measure at my house. I keep meaning to go get the one from my old house, but just never remember or have the time. I've never been known for my patience lol. I guess I just want to see a change NOW:dohh:but I know that's not logical lol


----------



## MellyH

Yeah if you're doing weights at all you're probably gaining muscle. Definitely grab a tape measure!!!


----------



## kcbmama

Hiya, I'm hoping to lose 2-3 stone before end of May 2014. I've just had the coil removed and hoping this will help as I seem to keep losing and regaining a stone. I was high BMI throughout my last 2 pregnancies but managed to gain 24-28 lbs and lose it within weeks of each babies birth. I'd love to convince consultant if I'm eating better and babies size is in normal range to try for VBA2C


----------



## GreyGirl

How's it going for people? I'm still up and down, had to completely give up chocolate for now as I just can't stop after the first bite. It means though I'm wanting it often, meh :(


----------



## Tweak0605

I'm down almost 7 lbs! It took me a week or 2 to real start losing, but now I'm doing well. Averaging 2ish lbs a week, sometimes less, but that's what I want! I eat at least 1300 cals a day and do the 30 day shred at night with my dh. I can def tell on my pants that I've lost some weight!


----------



## ds0910

My weight is still pretty much the same but my hubby was gushing over how I was looking and said he could really tell a difference!


----------



## Mooshoo

I used to eat bread with everything so I have cut down on that and the weight has came off so easy. I feel so much better and much less bloated does really show how bad it obviously was to me

Well done girls


----------



## ds0910

Hey how do we adjust our tickers when we do lose weight?


----------

